# Suche richtig gute PC-Spiele !!!



## Atomzwerg123 (13. September 2013)

Moin,

leider leider hab ich in den letzten Jahren all möglichen gute Spiele verpasst, sogut wie alle Spiele ab 2006/2007

Nun möchte ich das mal nachholen und wollte euch mal fragen, kennt wer gute PC spiele die damals echt Hammer waren ?

Es sollte einer richtig klasse Atmosphäre haben, top Story und ein gutes Gameplay.(Wie Half-life,Bioschock oder Fallout)

Es kann vom shooter bis hin zum Horror gehen(außer Fantasy-Rollenspiele und modern shooter ala CoD und BF) also ist es praktisch egal welches genre, Horror ist bevorzugt aber natürlich kein entscheidungs Kriterium für mich.

Voraus Setzung ist natürlich das es für den PC ist.

Also tippt drauf los.

MFG

Gernd

PS:Können auch gute Klassiker sein aber dann bitte keine Pixelhaufen.


----------



## Herbboy (13. September 2013)

Dann würd ich mal spontan sagen, auch wegen Deiner Vorlieben:

Die Dead Space-Reihe => Horror-Shooter, aber (zumindest Teil 1&2) nicht aus Ego, sondern "Hinter der Schulter"-Cam

Bioshock Infinite => Bioshock in einer Wolkenstadt mit einer mysteriösen und auch "dramatischen" Story


----------



## LordCrash (13. September 2013)

Mass Effect 1-3
Dead Space 1-3
Bioshock Infinite
Stalker + Addons
Metro 2033 und Metro Last Light
Alan Wake
Batman Arkham Asylum und Batman Arkham City
Dishonored
Deus Ex Human Revolution
Tomb Raider
Fallout New Vegas
Max Payne 3
Sleeping Dogs
GTA 4 und Episodes from Liberty City
Mafia II
Far Cry 3
Crysis 1-3 (mit Abstrichen)
Borderlands 1+2
Rage (mit Abstrichen)
Das waren jetzt mal 1st und 3rd person Actionspiele. Falls es nur EGO-Shooter sein sollen, wird die Auswahl natürlich deutlich dünner.....


----------



## RedDragon20 (14. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Mass Effect 1-3
> Dead Space 1-3
> Bioshock Infinite
> Stalker + Addons
> ...


 
Du hast FarCry 1 vergessen. 
ME hätte ich eher in die Kategorie Action-RPG gesetzt, aber als reines Actionspiel geht's auch durch.


----------



## LordCrash (14. September 2013)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Du hast FarCry 1 vergessen.
> ME hätte ich eher in die Kategorie Action-RPG gesetzt, aber als reines Actionspiel geht's auch durch.


 
Far Cry 1 ist doch aber vor 2006/2007 erschienen..... 

Viele Actionspiele haben heute RPG-Mechaniken und umgekehrt (siehe z.B. Borderlands). Daher ist die Trennung nicht immer ganz so einfach.


----------



## Enisra (14. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Far Cry 1 ist doch aber vor 2006/2007 erschienen.....
> 
> Viele Actionspiele haben heute RPG-Mechaniken und umgekehrt (siehe z.B. Borderlands). Daher ist die Trennung nicht immer ganz so einfach.


 
naja
Relativ, Borderlands hat eher Shooter-Mechaniken


----------



## Lightbringer667 (14. September 2013)

Ich würde noch ergänzen: 

Saint's Row: The Third - icht so spektakulär wie GTA, aber sehr unterhaltsam.
Assassin's Creed II - Teil 1 is eher öde, die danach ziemlich überfrachtet, Teil 2 ist jedoch genial.


----------



## golani79 (14. September 2013)

Wenn du ne top Story haben willst, kommst eigentlich um The Walking Dead nicht rum - ist jetzt zwar kein RPG oder ein Actionspiel, sondern ein Adventure, aber hat wirklich gutes Storytelling!


----------



## Lunica (14. September 2013)

Es kommt jeden Monat ein guter Titel raus. Am besten du klickst dich durch die Release Listen.

Online kann ich Guild Wars 2 und Planetside 2 empfehlen.
PlanetSide 2 PC Game - Massive Combat on an Epic Scale
https://www.guildwars2.com/de/

Ich spiele im Moment Castlevaina Lord of  Shadow ... ist nicht übel aber vom Gameplay her  sehr einfach. In etwa so wie God of War. Eben ein Mini-Spiel für zwischendurch.


----------



## golani79 (14. September 2013)

Lunica schrieb:


> Eben ein Mini-Spiel für zwischendurch.


 
lol .. was verstehstn du unter einem Minispiel bitte? ...


----------



## LordCrash (14. September 2013)

Lunica schrieb:


> Es kommt jeden Monat ein guter Titel raus. Am besten du klickst dich durch die Release Listen.
> 
> Online kann ich Guild Wars 2 und Planetside 2 empfehlen.
> PlanetSide 2 PC Game - Massive Combat on an Epic Scale
> ...



Ähm, inwiefern hat Planetside 2 jetzt eine Topstory, so wie vom Themenersteller gefordert??? Erst mal den Ursprungspost lesen vor dem Posten bitte.....


----------



## LordCrash (14. September 2013)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Ich würde noch ergänzen:
> 
> Saint's Row: The Third - icht so spektakulär wie GTA, aber sehr unterhaltsam.
> Assassin's Creed II - Teil 1 is eher öde, die danach ziemlich überfrachtet, Teil 2 ist jedoch genial.


 Öhm, dem widerspreche ich mal: wenn schon Saints Row, dann den zweiten Teil, der die beiden neuen Teile locker in die Tasche steckt. 

Und von AC sind praktisch alle Teile richtig gut, nicht nur der zweite. Zumal das eh eine zusammenhängende Hintergrundgeschichte ist und man die AC Teile in chronologischer Reihenfolge spielen sollte...... Aber das sind natürlich auch keine Shooter.


----------



## LordCrash (14. September 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja
> Relativ, Borderlands hat eher Shooter-Mechaniken


 Borderlands war nur ein Beispiel für ein Spiel, das Elemente aus beiden Welten nutzt. Natürlich ist es "eher" Shooter als RPG. Mass Effect ist hingegen eher RPG als Shooter, hab aber klar ein Actiongameplay (Deckungsshooter).


----------



## RedDragon20 (14. September 2013)

Lunica schrieb:


> Ich spiele im Moment Castlevaina Lord of  Shadow ... ist nicht übel aber vom Gameplay her  sehr einfach. In etwa so wie God of War. Eben ein Mini-Spiel für zwischendurch.



Ehm...ja...15-20h Spielzeit, gutes Gameplay, nette Story...Mini-Spiel für zwischendurch. Naaa klar....


----------



## golani79 (15. September 2013)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ehm...ja...15-20h Spielzeit, gutes Gameplay, nette Story...Mini-Spiel für zwischendurch. Naaa klar....


 
Lunica halt


----------



## Lightbringer667 (15. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Öhm, dem widerspreche ich mal: wenn schon Saints Row, dann den zweiten Teil, der die beiden neuen Teile locker in die Tasche steckt.
> 
> Und von AC sind praktisch alle Teile richtig gut, nicht nur der zweite. Zumal das eh eine zusammenhängende Hintergrundgeschichte ist und man die AC Teile in chronologischer Reihenfolge spielen sollte...... Aber das sind natürlich auch keine Shooter.


 
ok, Teil 2 von SR liegt zwar bei mir aufm Steam Account rum, habe ich aber noch nicht gespielt. Mag gut sein, dass der besser ist. 
AC1 hab ich nach 2/3 liegen lassen weil es mir repetitiv geworden ist. Teil 2 habe ich dann mit Begeisterung durchgespielt und Brotherhood startet zwar sehr vielversprechend aber erschlägt einen dann förmlich, als sich die Spielwelt dann etwas öffnet. Das empfand ich dann als eher anstrengend  Heißt nicht, dass die AC Serie nicht gut ist, aber Teil 2 war schon das Highlight - und ich bin auch so gut mitgekommen, auch wenn ich von der Hintergrundgeschichte aus Teil 1 nicht alles kannte.


----------

